# More From Where The Monsters Roam!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son tried to get me to go, but with the wind and cool temps, high stained water, he wound up going with a friend, ignoring my doom and gloom predictions.
On his third cast with a Texas rigged Zoom uvspeedcraw, this happened.








Guess it's good for once he ignored his Dad! She was a shade over seven. Beautiful, fat, HPCL fish!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

That's a tank. Looks like perfect fishing weather to me!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

give your son a great big congrats for not listening to his dad, LOL. I mean on the fish.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Now I am sick. He called and said he got another one. Not seen her yet though.
Oh well. Good job son.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang son nice fish those are tanks


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome work!!! Was he using any weight with it? I've been following how successful you've been with that bait but I haven't quite got it dialed in yet.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> Awesome work!!! Was he using any weight with it? I've been following how successful you've been with that bait but I haven't quite got it dialed in yet.


Yeah, he was using a 1/8 oz bullet weight, typical Texas rig.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Yeah, he was using a 1/8 oz bullet weight, typical Texas rig.


Thanks man. I know the perfect lake for this. Taking my new boat out this weekend to Portage Lakes. I'll be sure and post pics if I do any good.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It ought to work there. Those little pincers really kick up a fuss when you twitch the bait.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Now I am sick. He called and said he got another one. Not seen her yet though.
> Oh well. Good job son.


----------

